# Richtige Absicherung des Schaltschrankes



## wdk (16 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu in der Schaltschrankplanung und habe dazu einige Fragen.

Kurze Beschreibung: ich muss ein Schaltschrank planen für eine Fördertechnik.
Jetzt habe ich Fragen bezüglich der Sicherungen die verwendet müssen.

Es sind 14 Motoren verbaut: Drehstrom  
Typenschild: a 4A 1,8kW
Maximal laufen 10 Motoren gleichzeitg.
Außerdem sind da einige Lichttaster mit a 20mA*30Stück in der Summe 600mA

Ist es dann richtig:
1. wenn ich sage 10*4A       = 40 A
2. wenn ich sage 10*1.8kW = 18kW

Daraus folgt:
3. Ich muss einen Hauptschalter wählen der mind. 40A schalten kann. Als Bsp. wäre der nächstgrößere 63A
4. mein Sicherungsautomat nach dem Haupschalter wäre dann 3polig 40A C
5. die Sicherung (Verteiler Kundenseitig) für die Zuleitung zum Schaltschrank müsste dann NH-63A betragen
6. bezüglich Nr.5 muss es eine NH-Sicherung sein oder kann es ein Sicherungsautomat sein mit 3polig 63A C

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## Michakron (16 Dezember 2020)

Hi wdk,

ich kann dir da jetzt aus dem Stehgreif keine Normen oder so nennen, aber ich sichere immer jeden Motor einzeln mit einem Motorschutzschalter ab der dann auf den Nennstrom des Motors eingestellt ist.

Bei den Lampenkreisen musst du noch beachten das du auf jeden Fall mehr als eine Phase benutzt besser alle Lampen auf alle 3 Phasen gleichmäßig aufteilen.
Hinter dem Hauptschalter würde ich also dann 14xMotorschutz vorsehen und dann für die Lampen 3xB10A das sollte ausreichen wenn du zu den Lampen immer mit 1,5mm² gehst. Hier wird geht es dann eher um den Leitungsschutz bei den Motoren eher um den Geräteschutz.

Ansonsten sieht das denke ich ganz gut aus.
Lasse mich da aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## JSEngineering (16 Dezember 2020)

Hallo WDK,


Das ist der Nennstrom bei Nennlast. Keine Anlaufströme berücksichtigt, keine hohe Last berücksichtigt.
Das ist die Wirkleistung: Wellenleistung. Das ist keine elektrische Leistung!
Können beim Einschalten bereits sofort alle Motore loslaufen? Kann es sein, daß alle Motore laufen und mit dem Hauptschalter abgeschaltet werden? Dann kann dieses auch im Anlauf passieren: Höhere Ströme...
Wenn Du keinen Schweranlauf hast und die Maschinen eine nach der anderen anlaufen, könnte der halten. Ist aber grenzwertig. Entweder Schmelzsicherung oder K-Automat - aus der Ferne.
Úm das richtig zu machen, mußt Du da die Nomogramme der Sicherungen zu Rate ziehen. Allerdings sagt die Faustregel: Zwei Sicherungsnennstufen, dann hast Du Selektivität.
Zwischen Sicherungsautomaten kannst Du nur schwer Selektivität herstellen, wegen der magnetischen Schnellauslösung.

Gruß
      Jens


----------



## wdk (16 Dezember 2020)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich versuche es nochmal mit mehr Details.

Es laufen NIE alle Motoren gleichzeitig, im Worst Case laufen 10 Motoren gleichzeitig, dass aber in Ausnahmefällen.
Die Fördertechnik wird immer im Takt gefahren, Sprich die Motoren laufen meisten nur wenige Sekunden, dann steht die Fördertechnik, bis der nächste Takt kommt.

Vor jedem Motor ist ein Schütz der angesteuert wird von der SPS und vor dem Schütz ein Motorschutzschalter. Dieser wird auf 4A eingestellt.
Und vor dem Motorschutzschalter soll ein Automat plaziert werden für den Leitungsschutz aller Motoren.
Sprich:
Hauptschalter 63A -> Sicherungsautomat 40A C -> Motorschutzschalter 4A -> Schütz (SPS gesteuert) -> Motor 

Danke für Rückmeldung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2020)

> Es laufen NIE alle Motoren gleichzeitig, im Worst Case laufen 10 Motoren gleichzeitig



Die Frage ist wohl, wieviele laufen gleichzeitig maximal an ( oder wird dies verhindert über Timer... )


----------



## wdk (16 Dezember 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl, wieviele laufen gleichzeitig maximal an ( oder wird dies verhindert über Timer... )



Im Worst Case können 10 Motoren gleichzeitig anlaufen. Ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, deshalb gehe ich von 10 aus

Danke für weitere Rückmeldungen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 Dezember 2020)

Du musst nicht zwangslaufig nach dem Haupschalte absichern.
Wenn der Stromkreis geeignet ist für z.b. 63A.

in dein fall kan gleichzeitige Anlauf die wert des Sicherungs hochjagen, wie schon durch mein vorgönger geschrieben.
Da bist du rechnerichs schon schnell bei 125A.

Es gibt die gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor für dauerlast und Anlauf. Die ist bei dir 10 von 14 Antrieben.
Gerechnet mit Anlauffaktor 6x iN

Im Anlauf ist verbesserungspotential.

Grüß Bram


----------



## MSB (16 Dezember 2020)

Vorsicherung 63A ist gefühlt OK.
Sicherungsautomat nach dem Hauptschalter ist sinnlos (also jetzt der 40A Automat).
Motorschutzschalter oder Sicherungen für die Antriebe, Netzteil ... ist aber natürlich selbstredend erforderlich.

Also um bei deinem Text zu bleiben:
Hauptschalter 63A  -> Motorschutzschalter 4A -> Schütz (SPS gesteuert) -> Motor


----------



## Frohnius (16 Dezember 2020)

dein anlaufstrom wird bei einem 2kw motor ca. 20A sein .. also nicht ohne ..
motorschutzschalter sind ab einer gewissen größe nicht mehr als leitungsschutz zugelassen, prüfen, sicherung davor - am besten wie oben bereits erwähnt schmelzeinsätze 
trenntrafo für die steuerspannung ?
notaus ?
sicherheitskonzept ?
da gibt es allerlei zu beachten - so dass ich dir raten würde, den schaltschrank zumindest planen zu lassen.

mfg
martin

ups edit ... du willst ihn nicht bauen .. sondern planen - ok :-D


----------



## wdk (16 Dezember 2020)

Hi Frohnius,

für die Steuerspannung habe ich keine Fragen, dort ist mir soweit alles klar, sowie PL, Not-Aus Kette und SPS.
Mir geht es hier hauptsächlich wie ich die Sicherungen richtig wähle, aber Danke


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2020)

Richtigen Motorschutzschalter wählen, dann ist der Leitungsschutz auch gegeben.
Motorschutzschalter nicht dicht an dicht setzen sondern Luftspalten vorsehen (5mm oder so) sonst kann es vorkommen, dass die sich gegenseitig erwärmen und dann die Auslöseschwelle zu früh erreicht wird.


----------



## JSEngineering (16 Dezember 2020)

Hier mal ein paar Links, die Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen, nicht nur dieses Mal.... einfach mal unters Kopfkissen legen und durchdiffundieren lassen:

Moeller Schaltungsbuch
http://www.eaton.eu/DE/Europe/Electrical/CustomerSupport/TechnicalLiterature/WiringManual/index.htm

Rittal EMV-gerechter Aufbau
https://www.rittal.com/com-en/ebook/en_emv/

Dimensionierung von Kabeln und Leitungen - und Sicherungen
http://www.mkfgf.de/Leitungsberechnung.pdf

Kennlinienprogramm Moeller
Anhang anzeigen Kennlinienprogramm_V1.00.zip


Denn Du mußt so viele Randbedingungen bei der Auslegung Deiner Absicherung beachten, daß Du/wir sowas unmöglich hier im Forum bis zum fertigen Produkt durchsprechen können. Du mußt das Netz berücksichtigen, die Kabel, die Umgebungsbedingungen (Temperatur, Höhe), wie bereits besprochen Anlaufströme, anzunehmende Fehlbedienung (Ausschalten der Anlage bei anlaufendem Motor: Der Hauptschalter muß den Strom abschalten können), ....

Grüße
   Jens


----------



## wdk (18 Dezember 2020)

Danke an alle für eure Hilfe :s11::s11:


----------

